
What if video games could help fight climate change? No, really - zeristor
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/climate-change-game-design-simcity-civilisation
======
zeristor
After watching the BBC documentary on Climate Change a key issue seemed to be
trying to get across what the issues are, most people are completely lost. Is
David Attenborough the Gandalf of our age?

I remembered how a previous BBC documentary on games noted the history of
games to get issues across. Computer games perhaps, but are there any good
boardgames?

Perhaps using the GNS (Gamism - Narrativism - Simulationism)theory of game
play:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNS_theory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNS_theory)

My mind is still jangling from the Geeks Guide to the Galaxy Podcast on the
history of Tabletop RPGs

[https://geeksguideshow.com/2019/07/09/ggg369-the-history-
of-...](https://geeksguideshow.com/2019/07/09/ggg369-the-history-of-tabletop-
rpgs/)

